# Triggered?



## forgetmenot (Feb 12, 2018)

I don't know where to put this really.  Last time i went to dentist it did not go well lets say for the dentist.
  I ended up somehow blacking out and um i injured dentist had by biting his hand.  I have  not gone back since .  Too embarrassed really and to anxious that i might do this again.   I need to go back my teeth are aching so much now.
   I did call make an appt for tomorrow now i am wishing i did not do this.   what if it happens again omg  what if i space out again and do this  never did this before i don't think i have always been able to keep present  trying hard to think of ways i can stay present and not do this again. 

 Maybe try keeping eyes open this time maybe talking more but i tend to shut down  i don't know     I need the teeth fixed though  uggg .
I know i need to breath slow breaths not get too anxious  but hard when you know dentist will be anxious after what happened.
  Perhaps it won't happen again perhaps i can keep me in control this time.  Sorry just worried that all  I don't want to harm anyone again  i don't want to be triggered again .  I could sense dentist anger afterwards don't blame him for being angry  just don't know what to do. 

I really don't want to change dentist yet again been through so many trying  not to let anxiety from stopping me from getting care i need  but so hard i feel i can go back and not have it happen again but what if it does.


----------



## Retired (Feb 12, 2018)

Dentists understand that some of their patients experience anxiety over dental procedures and should be able to offer options.

One of the common options in dental practice for mild sedation is nitrous oxide



> Nitrous oxide is a safe and effective sedative agent that is mixed with oxygen and inhaled through a small mask that fits over your nose to help you relax.
> 
> Nitrous oxide, sometimes called â€œlaughing gas,â€ is one option your dentist may offer to help make you more comfortable during certain procedures. It is not intended to put you to sleep. You will be able to hear and respond to any requests or directions the dentist may have. Your dentist will ask you to breathe normally through your nose, and within a few short minutes you should start to feel the effects of the nitrous oxide. You may feel light-headed or a tingling in your arms and legs. Some people say their arms and legs feel heavy. Ultimately, you should feel calm and comfortable. The effects of nitrous oxide wear off soon after the mask is removed.
> 
> Talk to your dentist about whether nitrous oxide would be a good option for you. Source



Personally, when a complex dental procedure is required, I always ask for nitrous oxide.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks Steve i tried this once  long ago and um i do not want to use it again.  I got really paranoid on it just scared me more that i had less control  but thanks i will try talk to dentist abt my concerns  just hope i don't back out of going.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 12, 2018)

> I know i need to breath slow breaths not get too anxious but hard when you know dentist will be anxious after what happened



A dental hygienist gave me this advice once, which only has helped:  "Wiggle your toes and breathe through your nose."   :lol:

I still do it sometimes during cleanings


----------



## GaryQ (Feb 12, 2018)

> I ended up somehow blacking out and um i injured dentist had by biting his hand



Hey FMN, Sorry to hear you have anxiety issues at the dentists (I don't think I ever known anyone that didn't). But think of it this way... PAYBACK! How many times has a dentist caused extra pain to a patient? Do they feel bad when causing "little accidents" and pain? So why should you beat yourself up about it?

I'm sorry but I actually find it quite funny that on top of passing out you bit his hand 
I know it's not funny for you. Do you have any medication for your anxiety that you could take prior to going?


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 13, 2018)

Holding out here  but it is time to go  just have to do this and get it over with.


----------



## Retired (Feb 13, 2018)

As one who had anxiety when requiring dental procedures due to the incompetence of a dentist when I was a child, that took years to overcome, I found that communication with the dentist and his assistants is the best way to lessen concerns about the procedure causing unexpected discomfort.

I explain to the dentist beforehand that I have anxiety about unexpected discomfort, and arrange a signal with the dentist to alert her/ him when I feel something uncomfortable.  A signal could be a hand signal, for example.

When the practitioner is aware of a patient's concerns, I found that they usually alert you to expect a sensation before it occurs, such as a pin prick or a vibration.

Knowing what's about to happen lessens the anxiety, I have found.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 13, 2018)

Steve said:


> As one who had anxiety when requiring dental procedures due to the incompetence of a dentist when I was a child, that took years to overcome, I found that communication with the dentist and his assistants is the best way to lessen concerns about the procedure causing unexpected discomfort.
> 
> I explain to the dentist beforehand that I have anxiety about unexpected discomfort, and arrange a signal with the dentist to alert her/ him when I feel something uncomfortable.  A signal could be a hand signal, for example.
> 
> ...



I do the same. As a boy in Montreal, our dentist was a rough, mean butcher who caused us all a lot of pain any time we had to go. As an adult, I avoid dentists as much as possible. Like you, when I go, I tell the dentist or remind her now that I'm afraid of dentists and that I don't tolerate pain well.

As a result, she is extra careful about telling me exactly what she's about to do and making sure I am "frozen". She rubs something on my gums even before the injection, and then does the injections in stages to minimize the discomfort.


----------



## Retired (Feb 13, 2018)

David Baxter said:
			
		

> As a boy in Montreal, our dentist was a rough, mean butcher



Musta been the same SOB that messed me up...:sour:


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 13, 2018)

Yes i had some mean dentist in my time ya  uggg went kept focus on picture ahead of me it seemed to help keep me focus i where i was.

  Dentist  just did an examination xrays today found the problems.

  Guess i grind my teeth i am not aware i do it but have three teeth to fix  but first have to go in for cleaning them that will be done in two days.  

Then go back and on the 27th to fix all the teeth then. 

 It is better to get everything done at once because it takes me so long to go back afterwards.

  I did good did not cry just found it hard to talk right that all.  Hopefully i can get back in on the next appts now.  

 This dentist is gentle one i guess that is why i was upset i harmed him  uggg  

 The worse thing for me is feeling trapped cornered  and yes the pain is not good either just hope when these teeth are fixed then i don't have to go back for awhile.

So hard omg feeling trapped  dam now tears come  but that is ok i am ok now.  I am home now trying to breath now let all the anxiety go now right now.


----------



## GaryQ (Feb 14, 2018)

Glad you found the strength and determination to get it taken care of. Step one is already done and over with


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 15, 2018)

Date been changed to tomorrow teeth are in bad condition found another problem  so have to be there tomorrow 8 am.  Better i guess early am as i won't have all day to fight the anxiety  ugggg hopefully all will be done tomorrow.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 15, 2018)

Good luck tomorrow, FMN.

At least it will be done and over by tomorrow afternoon. Hang in there.


----------



## GaryQ (Feb 17, 2018)

Was wondering how it went today at the dentist FMN.
 Did he get it all fixed or do you have to go back again?


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi GaryQ thanks for asking.  Dentist worked on all 4 teeth it took hour and half but i was very jumpy  he went slow talked to me when i was zoning out .
  My teeth are still very very sensitive and sore dam i hope they settle down some after all the work that was done. 

 I am glad i do not have to go back i got very very bad pain in my arm i always do when i am anxious 

 No i did not harm anyone this time they knew to go slow and made sure i heard what was being said.  He is a good dentist.

  Just wish the pain would lessen in the teeth now it should after all the work done Just have to continue to use sensitive toothpaste and mouth wash with them.   I did good kept  me present now i hope that is that and no more returns now.


----------



## GaryQ (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks for the update FMN. Glad it went well (considering you were at the dentists)
The discomfort should go away in a couple days and maybe simply once your anxiety has subsided.
 We told you it would be over before you knew it 

I'm more preoccupied about you stating that you have pain in your arm when you are anxious... If it is your left arm and if you haven't already, I would strongly recommend mentioning this to your doctor ASAP. Anxiety and Stress can cause angina which is a precursor sign to a potential heart attack. Even if you don't have any chest pain it's still best to be safe and speak to your doctor about it.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 17, 2018)

Ya  most time pain goes down the right arm and stays for a few hours sometimes longer  Only has it gone to the left arm once. 

 I am ok now no more pain in my arm  teeth well it will take time to settle down  Yes

 i am glad it is over because it was very very stressful even though i was able not to show it much just jumpy  

  One tooth i think is beyond repair really he tried though  so i will just  keep using enamel toothpaste and sensitive paste as well hoping it will heal crack.  

  No more dentist now for me  not for awhile anyways  thanks for talking to me though and getting me through it everyone.


----------



## Michelle M (Feb 20, 2018)

There are some Dentists that can give you a sedative before you go and also some can put you to sleep while getting your teeth fixed,  so ask your Dentist before you go!


----------



## GaryQ (Feb 21, 2018)

FMN, 
How are you feeling now? Has the pain started to subside?
Hope you are feeling better now that the teeth have been fixed


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 21, 2018)

The one tooth is not better it is very sensitive still to heat or cold   I really don't want to go back in 

 i will give it awhile yet just been keeping oragel on it and sensitive mouthwash and toothpaste
  Tonight i had to take a pain pill hate doing that but it was necessary.  Hate taking meds 

  Hopefully in a few weeks time the tooth will be better i don't know how though because it is still cracked 
 Dentist just polished it i think his words were to get rid of the rough edges. 
 Also pro enamel toothpaste i hope helps to heal the crack in the tooth.  
 The rest of the teeth seem better that is good  i guess 3 out of four is not bad so i am in less pain then i was before going in.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 21, 2018)

From experience, I know that sensitivity pain can take a few weeks or even more to go away.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 23, 2018)

The pain is getting worse not better  worse then when i went in to get teeth fixed.  dam   even oragel is not helping now.

    Hsb says to go back in but i cannot do that

  i am wondering if there may be an infection somewhere i don't know  just hard i keep hoping it subsides. 

 Not able to eat much of anything  just yogurt for now rm temp and room temp drinks.

  Not able to really eat anything solid. uggg not that i am hungry anyways. 

Hopefully by not eating anything the pain will settle down some  debating if i should take pain pill or not i don't know .


----------



## GaryQ (Feb 23, 2018)

Sorry to hear the pain is getting worse. 
I know it's hard but it might be best to go back. In the meanwhile two Tylenol should help.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 23, 2018)

Your husband is right. If it's getting worse, you likely need antibiotics. Call the dentist.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 23, 2018)

I wish i could do that  sometimes it is very hard for me to pick up phone and call someone. 
 I don't really know why but it is.   
Today is Friday uggg I don't know i just don't know
  I will take pain medication i have for my sciatica pain when it gets bad i take it then. 
 It is for nerve pain so i will take one  and if  that does not work maybe when my hsb gets home tonight  i will call  or if the pain gets so intense it will outride my fear of calling like it did before .
Oh .... this is just so hard  maybe i will try i don't know why it is so hard to call people it is hard.  Yes i will call and let dentist know the pain is increasing and that i am going to take the pain meds i have and if he thinks he should order an antibiotic or not yes  ok  ican do this i will i have too i don't want spend weekend in pain.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 23, 2018)

Um  I did good i called but just my luck office is closed today.  I did leave a msg stating increase in my pain and that oragel is not working and that i have to take pain med to ease the pain some 
I hope they call me back if not today it will be Mon i guess. 
They left a number to call if it is an emergency dental issue but um i don't think this is an emergency just hard that all pain i use to be able to deal with pain not now though.

   I did call though so that is over with now.  taking pain meds now


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 23, 2018)

What about your family doctor? Are they open? They should be able to tell whether or not there is an infection.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 23, 2018)

Maybe when hsb gets home maybe i can call my family doctor yes 
Staying in now  don't want to go anywhere 
 Maybe family doctor can order antibiotics if there is infection
 I wish i didn't go in to dentist now  I have NO luck when it comes to dentist work  always complications always.
Thanks for idea.   i really really find it hard to go places i don't want to be weak infront of people  it is ok here but not infront of people  
hsb should get home at 330 today hope maybe then i can call my doctor


----------



## GaryQ (Feb 23, 2018)

Think of it this way:
You didn't think you could call the dentist earlier and you did.
I encourage you to go ahead and not wait for your husband to get home and call your doctor's office.
You have nothing to lose and everything to gain.

Take a deep breath and dial away


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 24, 2018)

ugggg i did not call i just did not call been using pain med and oragel and everything else to null pain

  Hoping by M.onday all will get better  i don't know if not dentist should call back and i will get him to prescribe antibiotics if need be 

  I think alot had to do with fact i had teeth cleaned day before he worked on them and all that cleaning agitated all nerve endings on top of getting them fixed 

 Everything is inflamed so hopefully things settle down soon.  i just wont eat or drink that much  until them.   Good way to lose weight


----------



## Michelle M (Feb 25, 2018)

l hope you are feeling better soon.  l got an infection in a tooth l had pulled so l gargled with salt water and took my pain meds until l saw my family Dr. who prescribed Amoxcillan for 10 days,  which cleared up the infection and l was pain free about the 2nd day of taking the Antibiotics. Take care !


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 25, 2018)

i will call my doctor tomorrow if dentist does not order antibiotic for me  always so much pain


----------



## GaryQ (Feb 25, 2018)

Hope you can get the pain taken care of tomorrow.
Keep us updated


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 26, 2018)

I had a lot to do this morning dentist did call back but i was not here looking after everyone.  I did finally get the courage to call back and i am now booked into see dentist tomorrow ugggggggggg 
 I am not sure abt this  but the pain is still there  not as intense but still i cannot eat or drink anything without pain.

  Maybe i should have waited longer but i have booked it now so will go in tomorrow uggg and see if antibiotics will help.  It is just crazy how nothing works on this nerve pain.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 26, 2018)

No. Go to the appointment. No excuses.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 26, 2018)

I will really really really try to go no excuses and just get things looked at.  Hopefully if antibiotics are needed the healing will be quicker with them.  I have tried everything else and it has not worked just so i did not have to  go back but your right  i need to go back and i did it before i can again .


----------



## Michelle M (Feb 26, 2018)

You will feel so much better with Antibiotics and no more pain.  l wish you well.


----------



## GaryQ (Feb 26, 2018)

Glad you are going FMN. Ditto on what David and Michelle said!


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 27, 2018)

I went dentist just evened out teeth a bit said were pressure points causing pain.  I told him heat causes the pain  he said just to use sensitive toothpaste leave it on the areas of pain  no antibiotics that it  jst won't have anything hot to eat or drink until it settles down some more tired now have to lie down  thanks for getting me there


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 2, 2018)

Just want to know if the pain will end  it is not subsiding  I cannot eat or drink without intense pain even when i use oragel the sensitive mouthwash and toothpaste   and pain meds    I just need to know it will end soon.


----------



## Michelle M (Mar 2, 2018)

l was wondering how you were doing...Did you get some Antibiotics??  l had the same pain you are talking about and l lost alot of weight because of it.  l had no one to ask,  so for me,  l did not use the orajel  but took pain killers every 3 1/2 hrs or just tylenol so it maintains the same level in your blood so you are not feeling the pain come back.  Try that and also l drank chiken or beef broth room tempreture and l also used a straw that bends and make sure you are having broth or liquids such as Ensure so you are still getting something besides water, ginger-ale or whatever you are drinking.  By using a straw, you are keeping any liquid away from the root of the tooth or teeth..Another thing you can try is ground cloves ( if you can stomach the taste ) because it worked really well for me.  You can rub it on the gums around the tooth/teeth or just your Oragel.

Just make sure you take medication every 3 1/2 hrs to keep the same level of medication without the wearing off,  using a straw, Everything room temp and no eating until the pain goes away completely and try to rest as much as you can because you will heal more by getting rest.  Put the straw back in your mouth so no liquid hits the tooth/teeth and keep taking antibiotic every 4 hrs if you have them and by tomorrow night/Sunday,  you should be feeling less pain.. l hope l have helped you even a little and l do understand how you are feeling..ONE more thing,  take one or two Gravol, because it relaxes your body and you might be clenching your jaw without realizing because of the Pain.  l take Gravol with my Migraine meds to relax myself..Feel better soon and let me know how you are doing, Take good care, Michelle xo


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 2, 2018)

Call the dentist again or call your doctor.

Did he actually state that there was no infection?


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 2, 2018)

Um  I asked him maybe there is an infection he did not think so he said just pressure point and grinded teeth down some.  
  I have tried using the straw like you said Michelle it does not really help  i did try it though 
 I hate taking medication but i have had to using my prn medication i have for sciatica pain for my teeth pain  
 It does take some of the edge off. 
 I am just afraid to eat really supper was hell.   Room temperature food and liquids does help in that it is not as high pain  but still get it.  
  I am just taking the pain med when the pain is too much but maybe your right  
 Maybe i need to keep taking it more frequently to keep a level maintenance in my blood stream uggg  

 I really do not want to go back to dentist again  He did not listen to me  i told him HEAT hurt them and not only heat but juices and cold    any pressure on them  
  Thanks for the ideas Michelle  I am able to drink some gingerale room temperature  and will consider nourishment drinks if i um  need them.  thanks.

If the pain does not lessen soon  i will have to consider calling my doctor i guess my gp may help me if he can check my gums for infection

It is hard because i don't sleep well but i guess i have never slept well but pain makes it worse and i do not eat anything and it still hurts at night 

   I cannot remember when i took last pain meds   will wait and take one before going to bed maybe that will help some  Even just breathing air in on them hurt them uggg  Thanks for the ideas  going to take meds soon and try to sleep


----------



## Michelle M (Mar 2, 2018)

lf you did not have an infection, try gurgling with salt and water to make sure you don't get an infection but your dentist does not sound to sympathic to your issues.  l would have thought he would have given you a prescription for at least a few days and if you grind your teeth,  has he not recommended a mouthguard to wear at night??  That might be part of the pain you are still getting.  l am sorry l cannot help more, but if you want to eat,  make sure it is all soft but NOT ice cream.  You can make jello and drink it at room temp as l used to give that to my children when they were young and had the flu,  lt helps with the electrolytes .. Good Luck!

---------- Post Merged at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 10:56 PM ----------

One more thing,  call your Dr. instead of the dentist to help you and always remember, the dentist gets paid by you so that is less money for him!


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 3, 2018)

Will try salt mouth washes uggg iam getting soforgetful  that will help for sure thanks.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 3, 2018)

The saline rinse really caused alot of pain dont think i can do that again  but at least the pain meds helps some  Ithink i may have to call my reg doctor Monday


----------



## Michelle M (Mar 3, 2018)

Yes, call your Dr. for sure if none of the above is working.. l know if l am really stressed or in pain, like my Migraines, l am forgetful too.  l am waiting for my Migraine pills to be delivered so l can take one.  l have a Migraine today so after doing housework and laundry, my head is hurting now.. l am sorry you are feeling so badly with your teeth. Talk later


----------



## Mari (Mar 3, 2018)

I am also terrified of going to the dentist although I do find that diazepam helps a bit. I do not understand why dentists can not provide pain free/stress free treatment. I do not think you should still be in as much pain as you describe. Not only could you see your doctor but you should return to the dentist, tell him the pain you are experiencing, and that you need treatment to resolve the problem. I assume you paid good money and you should receive good treatment in return.

PS I would be happy to hear from a dentist on this matter as there are a few I have seen that deserve a bite!


----------



## GaryQ (Mar 3, 2018)

I agree with everyone here that you should not be in this much pain. I can understand hot and cold causing temporary pain with sensitive teeth but the pain you are describing does not seem right to any of us here. Especially if you are using toothpaste for sensitive teeth like Sensodyne and you definitely would not need to take pain medication if there wasn't something wrong!

If you are forgetting when you took your pain medication take 2 seconds and write it down somewhere when you take one. The fridge seems to be the preferred location for notes of every woman I've ever know. You have to make a temporary decision between living with pain or your dislike of taking medication. I think you should take any measure you can to alleviate the pain until the cause has been found and resolved. Michelle made a good observation that if you grind your teeth at night that a mouth guard would be very helpful and recommended. I heard you can buy some off the shelf that are supposed to be just as good and avoid the insane prices dentists charge for a custom made one.

I really hope you can get this resolved quickly. Don't be afraid to be direct and assertive when you call the dentist and/or the Doctor. You are in a lot of pain and you want it taken care of.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 4, 2018)

I really do not think the pain is caused by grinding teeth no  it is caused by what dentist did  pain comes from teeth he repaired.

  i have tried not to take pain meds but ended up taking one now. 

   I have to find time to to get into doctors  work around taking care of my daughter and mother and other things that are popping up today.

  Will call doctors i think now and see if i can be fit in on Monday  inflammation and pain should be subsiding   been too long for it not to subside   

Sometimes i feel maybe i deserve this pain maybe higher powers are doing this but i know that is illogical thinking 

 ok today is Sunday lol no doctors around today so tomorrow make a note call doctors office first thing.

 have to find number new doctor new phone number  but will call tomorrow and i will check out teeth guards as well  thanks.


----------



## Retired (Mar 4, 2018)

forgetmenot said:


> will call tomorrow



Have a look at the informative articles in this Forum post


----------



## Michelle M (Mar 4, 2018)

l am so sorry you are feeling so terrible.  l know calling the Dentist and him being so dismissive with you must not feel so great and l personally would change Dentist's because my Dentist immediately addresses any problems even if she cuts her lunchbreaks short to fit me in and she also prescribed Tylenol 3s for about 7 days if l was having any pain and would ask me to go in so she could check for any possible infection and prescribed Antibiotics if there was one and even after a week of having on-going pain.  l think the dentist you are seeing is not helping you,  especially in light of all the ongoing problems you have because it is now having an impact on your daily life and he should be more sympathetic to this.  l know changing Dentist's is annoying to do , but it is your teeth and problems that need to be checked on rather then being left to suffer.  We pay for Dentist's and our Doctors are paid by us through our taxes,  so l fired one Dr. for being so negligent in calling me ONE YEAR later, to tell me l had very high Cholesteral and l will not repeat on here what l had to say to her but we put our trust in our Dentist's and Dr's, hoping they have our best interests at heart and if you are suffering like this,  your Dentist is not helping you when you are relying on him.  There are other Dentist's who will do what they are trained to do,  including LISTENING to any issues the patient has.  l am very sorry that anything l suggested never helped and l wish l could help you more but all l can do is now suggest what l have written and you are in my thoughts and prayers that this can be resolved sooner then later,  Michelle xo


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 5, 2018)

I just phoned to make appt with my doctor well he is away for a week and i cannot get in to see him until march 23
  I kept the appt even though it is 3 weeks away  ugggg 
I am still not able to eat or drink muchas i do not want to feel that excruciating pain  

 All i can do is hope it for some reason the pain will subside.


----------



## Retired (Mar 5, 2018)

One of your options would be to go to the Emergency of your local hospital, and if you are near a teaching hospital that has a Dentistry Department, then that would be a better Emergency choice.

Other options could be to look for a private dentistry practice that advertises emergency services, or as a last resort an medical walk in clinic.

You should not have to endure the pain and discomfort you are experiencing, but you may have to be a bit resourceful to get the care you urgently need.


----------



## Michelle M (Mar 5, 2018)

Are there any medical clinics you can go to?  l live about 5 min. from the medical clinic where l am and if l have a month to see my Dr.,  the ER end of the clinic, l can go there if l need to.  l have gone many times at night to get an IV for my Migraines if my pills don't work.  l will see another Dr. and sign and initial to have it sent to my Dr.s email that l was in.  When l had a back tooth pulled, the Dentist prescribed Benetine to rinse my mouth with and some Tylenol 3 for pain and like you after a week, l was feeling horrible and went to the med clinic and the Dr. saw l did have an infection so he prescribed Antibiotics and told me to rinse in salt water 3 times a day.  l am just over the border in Quebec and l am not sure where you are but maybe see if there is a clinic you can go to or maybe the ER at the Hospital...lt is hard when your Dentist is not so helpful to you, but if worse comes to worse, see in the phone book for another Dentist as they might have Emergency Hours for patients in your situation and if that is not possible,  call the secretary at the Dentist and explain the whole situation and ask what see suggests and maybe just maybe,  it might make your Dentist understand your situation is not improving,  but don't think you deserve to have that pain, you deserve to be treated with dignity and your Dentist needs to know this. l feel so badly for you because you might be feeling ignored and isolated and l sometimes feel like that when everyone goes on with daily life and l feel like that when l have Migraines sometimes for days and l cannot function with even the smallest tasks because l am in so much pain and l had to keep seeing the Dr. about it and sometimes l thought she didn't understand my suffering but it is slowly getting worked out and l am just thinking of anything to help you, based on what l have gone through myself.  Michelle


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 5, 2018)

forgetmenot said:


> I just phoned to make appt with my doctor well he is away for a week and i cannot get in to see him until march 23
> I kept the appt even though it is 3 weeks away  ugggg



Does he have a partner who could see you earlier? That's the way they work it with my doctor but you need to let them know that it's urgent.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 5, 2018)

um  she did not say if he had a partner
  i will try again tomorrow to see if he has a partner or if there is a walk in clinic there i can go too 

 ugggg wish i didn't have to fight this fear all the time of phoning  people 
 ok  maybe maybe if i just phone office back now and ask if there is a walk in clinic i could go to  

 i am in a little village so nothing here really for back up  and if i go see my doctors office i want to make sure someone will be there 

  why am i so dam afraid to call people why  it makes no sense to me

  i use to be so assertive for others i used to be  now i cannot even answer the phone  i just  don't know why i am this way. dam 

I will wait until tomorrow morning uggg everything so hard or maybe i should just call now ugg


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 5, 2018)

Try to push yourself to call now. Why endure any more pain than you have to?


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 5, 2018)

I looked up hours for walk in clinic  on computer  it says 5-8 after hours clinic  i will get my hsb to take me tonight if it is open  i will call when hsb get home soon to see if clinic is still on.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 5, 2018)

Dr  is not opening clinic tonight  just one thing after another  i got an answering machine it said they were closed and the after hour clinic would not be open tonight  will try to call tomorrow see if i can get in to see a different doctor


----------



## GaryQ (Mar 5, 2018)

What I am afraid of is that the doctor will tell you to go see a dentist and all that waiting will be lost time suffering for nothing.
I don't understand why the dentist you saw is not taking care of your problem. After all that's his job!


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 5, 2018)

It is ok GaryQ i am use to pain  and i will be ok whatever happens 

 i will get me better i will i always have somehow. 

 If the doctor tells me to go back to dentist i will tell him that will not happen so he either helps me or i will be on my own again  but that is ok  I am use to being on my own. 
 I was able to get some food into me this evening  the oragel seemed to help tonight  so maybe i am healing some i hope.  I also took pain meds tonight so i could eat better.
 I do not understand why the dentist did not hear  me when i said i was in excruciating pain  omg  but that ok he tried to help by leveling off the teeth some.  He had me in and out of there so fast    I cannot blame him i would not want me there either after what i did.  I am going to be ok no matter what  i can and will take care of me i will.  thanks to everyone for support .


----------



## GaryQ (Mar 6, 2018)

Next time that dentist has his fingers in your mouth bite him harder than last time and tell him not to worry it should stop hurting soon.


We all still hope the pain stops soon.


----------



## Michelle M (Mar 6, 2018)

You know,  l was terrified to talk on the phone years ago and l had no reason why.  l also dreaded answering the phone to strangers but once l was divorced,  moved where l had no family,  l was in therapy and the fear went away because l had no choice but to take care of myself and anything to do with bills and shopping.  l am sorry to hear you also feel that way,  but try thinking making any phone calls for the pain you are suffering has a positive ending such as getting help for your mouth and the end results of your trying to talk on the phone outweigh the fear, even if it is starting with one phone call or maybe you know someone who can make the calls for you??   i know you have done wonders for me in the past with your posts to me, so l hope l can at least try to help you. 
l am sorry you still have no relllief after this weekend. l hope something good happens soon for you


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 6, 2018)

I could not make that call today but i am getting better the pain is decreasing now

  I actually think my jaw was dislocated a bit too

  I do not think i will need to see any doctors now  the medication is working and the oragel is working now  and i am able to eat some now so that is good. 

 I guess it just took longer to start healing that all.

  If it get worse again at least i still have appt with my doctor on the 23rd of this month. 

  I will wait to cancel that one as i may need to go but for now i am tolerating the pain better  thanks Michelle.


----------

